# 20 d industrial lift cylinder pump



## Gary Wisniewski (Jan 13, 2018)

First post, hello all and thank you in advance.
My issue started when I was using tractor mowing brush in between bedded pines, bush hog got stuck and 3 point quit working. after tearing it a part we found that lift cylinder pump housing was broke in several places and the bolts were shared off, we replaced the pump, bolts, new pistons, rod, and rings. 2 times now, all seems to goes together correctly. but before 3 point can be lifted all the way up in about 10 seconds, (lift arms only appox. 3/4 of the way up), the cylinder has blew apart 2 more times making 3 times including the first time, what are we missing or doing wrong? your help is needed!​


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check for bent shaft on the rockshaft assembly, and/or for binding from a bent three point lift arm.


----------

